# [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition



## GottesMissionar (11. März 2016)

*[Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Hey 

Der Umzug in ein größeres Gehäuse, um zumindest alle Teile der Wasserkühlung intern zu verbauen, steht an. Das neue Gehäuse in ein Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition.

Leider sind noch nicht alle benötigten Teile geliefert worden, dH der Umbau ist auf nächstes WE verschoben. 

Es kommen neue, transparente Schläuche. Als Füllung werde ich das Mayhems Pastel Extreme White verwenden. Hoffe, dass der Effekt so rüberkommt wie ich es mir aktuell vorstelle.

Der NOVA 1080 wird weiterhin extern bleiben - und mittels Schnellkupplungen angeschlossen. Es wäre zwar theoretisch möglich, ihn mit Modifikation am Gehäusedeckel zu befestigen, aber da überwiegen für mich leider die Nachteile (handwerklich nicht so geschickt, Ablageplatz für externe HDDs + Kopfhörerverstärker geht verloren, ...).

Ich habe zwei Skizzen gemacht, wie ich die neue Verschlauchung machen möchte. 
Die Varianten unterscheiden sich eigentlich nur in der Schlauchlänge. Da mir das Extreme Pastel White sehr gut gefällt, soll das natürlich im Window deutlich + massiv sichtbar sein. dH mit längeren Schläuchen kommt das natürlich besser zur Geltung.

Variante 1: Gestartet wird vom Aquainlet/Pumpe -> Aquaero Lüftersteuerung -> GPU-> NOVA 1080 -> CPU -> Aqualis 150 -> Aquainlet/Pumpe

Variante 2: Gestartet wird vom Aquainlet/Pumpe -> GPU -> NOVA 1080 -> CPU -> Aquaero Lüftersteuerung -> Aqualis 150 -> Aquainlet/Pumpe

Mir gefällt die 2. Variante vom Gefühl her mehr, da hier durch den gesamten sichtbaren Bereich schön sichtbar die pastel-weißen Schläuche geführt werden.

Temperaturtechnisch dürfte sich der Unterschied in Grezen halten, oder?

Da die Schnellkupplungen ein ziemliches Eigengewicht haben, muss ich sie direkt von GPU/CPU rausführen. Von der Lüftersteuerung weg quer rüber würde optisch zwar auch gut aussehen, aber das Eigengewicht würde den Schlauch vermutlich zu stark nach unten ziehen.

Wie befestigt ihr eigentlich die LED-Streifen? Derzeit nutze ich das Uhu Patafix, es erscheint mir aber nur eine suboptimale Notlösung zu sein (hält teilweise nicht 100%). 

Ich werde hier während dem Umbau dann Bilder reinstellen. Wenn jemandem Fehler auffallen oder es Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt - bitte posten. Ich nutze erst seit gut einem Jahr eine Wasserkühlung und sollte daher noch einiges lernen.

lg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GottesMissionar (19. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

So, bin heute mit dem Basteln fertig geworden.  Hat echt Spaß gemacht und hat mich gestern den ganzen Tag + heute ordentlich beschäftigt. Das Verschlauchen + Einbauen beim Thermaltake Core X9 war sowas von bequem + einfach - überhaupt kein Vergleich zu anderen Midi-Gehäusen, de ich bisher hatte. Seitenteile abnehmen, Deckel abnehmen, intern Wände umbauen - alles ist mit maximal zwei Schrauben befestigt und irrsinnig schnell erledigt. Vor allem beim leidigen Anschluss ans Aquaero (Wasserkühlungsaufsatz, 4 Lüfterausgänge, Stromanschluss, Aquabusverbindung zur Aquastream XT) war das ein echter Spaß - obersten 5,25" Schacht genommen, der nach oben offen ist und dank offenem Deckel eine echte Genussarbeit.

Anbei ein paar Bilder vom Einbau bzw. vom Endergebnis.

Insgesamt bin ich auch vom Kabelmanagement her sehr zufrieden. Lediglich für das Farbwerk vorne links unten benötige ich noch eine Halterung bzw. einen anderen Platz. Da bin ich aber noch nicht ganz sicher, was da am Besten wäre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachty (19. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Hm, ich weiß net, schaut komisch aus und der 2te AGB ist ja auch bissl unnötig


----------



## Trash123 (20. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Sieht mal sehr nice aus! Hast du mal spaßeshalber probiert, ob der Nova on top passt???


----------



## GottesMissionar (20. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Sieht mal sehr nice aus! Hast du mal spaßeshalber probiert, ob der Nova on top passt???



Ja, würde von der Breite her knapp passen. Man müsste aber zwecks Befestigung selbst was basteln. Und für die restliche Länge selbst den Deckel zuschneiden, oder eben offen lassen.


----------



## Vision-Modding (20. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Bin selber vor ein paar Tagen ins X9 umgezogen, habs nur gedreht, diese Modularität. Sau geiles Gehäuse.


----------



## iAcki (20. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Hi,

bin selber zwar noch recht neu, aber der Schlauch der von draußen zur Pumpe geht, den musst du noch mal ändern. So wie der sich im Moment am Gehäuse abstützt, wird der abknicken. Ich hatte sowas in der Art auch und mein Schlauch war nicht annähernd so lang wie deiner und auch die Ablagefläche war bei mir kleiner. Wenn das Wasser und damit der Schlauch warm wird, wird das weich. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## GottesMissionar (20. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*



iAcki schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin selber zwar noch recht neu, aber der Schlauch der von draußen zur Pumpe geht, den musst du noch mal ändern. So wie der sich im Moment am Gehäuse abstützt, wird der abknicken. Ich hatte sowas in der Art auch und mein Schlauch war nicht annähernd so lang wie deiner und auch die Ablagefläche war bei mir kleiner. Wenn das Wasser und damit der Schlauch warm wird, wird das weich.
> 
> Gruß Christian



Danke fürs Mitdenken  Ja, da kommen noch Schnellverschlüsse rein. Hab die leider nicht mitbestellt gehabt und wollte nicht noch eine Woche beim Umbau warten.


----------



## Nachty (20. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Mach doch Mayhems Red Dye rein passt besser zum Board , weil das weiße Case schluckt das weiße Wasser!


----------



## GottesMissionar (20. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*



Nachty schrieb:


> Mach doch Mayhems Red Dye rein passt besser zum Board , weil das weiße Case schluckt das weiße Wasser!



Wollte alles bewusst in Weiß haben - daher auch der CableMod in Weiß. 

Bzgl. Board: Ja, das stört leider. Aber das wegen der Farbe zu tauschen kommt mir zu extrem vor. ._. Wobei, auf der Vorderseite bin ich auch auf der Suche nach einer weißen Blende für den schwarzen Asus BluRay-Brenner.


----------



## Nachty (21. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Ne mach mal unbewusst paar troppen rot darein haha ^^


----------



## SilverTobias90 (21. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Sieht wirklich unglaublich gut aus die Wakü mit dem Case. War auch am überlegen, bevor ich das enthoo luxe gekauft habe, dieses zu kaufen. Der Umfang für Wasserkühlung ist echt grandios 
Aber würde glaube ich auch die Farbe des Wassers in rot machen ^^


----------



## GottesMissionar (25. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

So, beim Ausgang sind jetzt Schottanschlüsse, damit der Schlauch nicht mehr knickt 

Bei der leeren Fläche links unten habe ich einen 140er BeQuiet Lüfter eingebaut. Werde den beizeiten noch gegen einen weißen Lüfter tauschen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (25. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Ich finde du musst sehr viel an der Verkabelung und Verschlauchung machen!


----------



## GottesMissionar (25. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Was würdest du denn anders machen?


----------



## MminusN (25. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Huhu, Sehr schön gemacht. Bin auch in mein X9 gezogen (hab das schwarze Case)
bei mir sieht es noch eher trist aus. WaKü kommt noch. Werde aber die Radiatoren (2x 420) in den Deckel setzen.
Das ist bisher das schönste Case was ich je gekauft habe. Perfekte Modularität. 
Die DHL Botin, eine zierliche kleine Blondiene war echt überfordert mit dem riesen Paket (Netzteil ist Zeitgleich gekommen und lag noch oben drauf. Wohne im 3. Stock und als ich ihr auf dem halben weg zugerufen habe das alles erstmal in den Keller kommt konnte man sehen das sie echt abgefuckt war .

Werde, wenn es so langsam um die WaKü geht auch mal ein paar bildchen posten...

Was er vielleicht mit der Verkablung meint: Die USB OnBoard Stecker, die ja schwarz ummantelt sind (das selbe prob habe ich auch). Werde jetzt alles ausmessen und Verlängerungen bzw. Sleeves bestellen und dann kann die arbeit wieder beginnen xD


----------



## GottesMissionar (25. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Die zwei 420er Radiatoren sehen da sicher super aus. 

Ja, die internen USB 3.0 Kabel stören wirklich. Habe eh schon geschaut, aber nur welche für USB 2.0 bisher gefunden: BitFenix interne USB Verlangerung 3 cm - sleeved weiss/weiss

Werde aber über Ostern nochmal schauen, vielleicht hab ich Glück und finde noch welche


----------



## Nachty (26. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Hm, ist nicht böse gemeint aber schaut jetzt nicht anders aus als wie es im anderen Case war überall fliegen Kabel rum : ( . Die Schläuche die zum Radi gehn kannst doch unten rausführen wo man es nicht sieht, der 2 AGB muss auch nicht sein, Aquaero muss man auch auch nicht Wasserkühlen. Würde mir 2 weiße stärkere Plexiplatten zurecht schneiden und das Case dicht machen oben und an der Seite, und dort Löcher bohren wo Schläuche und Kabel nach unten gehen sollen  Die 2 AGB's könntest dann oben auf die Platte schrauben.


----------



## GottesMissionar (26. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Ist eine sehr gute Anregung, Danke 

Hast du zufällig einen Link für ein weiß gesleevtes internes USB 3.0 Kabel? Hier finde ich leider überhaupt nichts und das stört mich an der Front ziemlich. :/ Die Schläuche habe ich extra umständlich lang gemacht, da mir das Pastel-White so gefällt und ich möglichst viel davon sehen wollte. xD Die SATA-Kabel passen in der Farbe leider auch noch nicht dazu und eines ist zu kurz, das sieht man hinten in der Direktverbindung. :/ 

Das mit der Plexiglass-Platte kann ich mir für den unteren Teil sehr gut vorstellen. Hab das Kabel/Farbwerk-Wirrwar notdürftig jetzt mit einem Lüfter überdeckt, aber da wäre so eine schöne Verkleidung viel besser. Werde im örtlichen Baumarkt schauen, ob sie was passendes haben und mir das nach den Maßen auch gleich zuschneiden können.


----------



## MminusN (27. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Link für Weißes USB 3.0 19pin


----------



## GottesMissionar (30. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*



MminusN schrieb:


> Link für Weißes USB 3.0 19pin



Vielen Dank! 

Manchmal sieht man ja den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr, die blöden schwarzen Kabel vorne sind ja USB 2.0 Anschlüsse und dafür gibt's eh genug weiß gesleevte Anbieter. Danke für den Link aber!


----------



## AMD-FXler (30. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Ich habs bei mir so gelöst...
Das Core X9 ist so rießig, dass meine Ausgleichsbehälter/Pumpenkombo fast verschwunden wäre.
Deshalb hab ich eine Zwischenplatte angefertigt und daruf die Kombo gepackt.

Hab auch die Snowwhite Edition, allerdings teilweise lackiert und das Sichtfenster foliert.


----------



## keks4 (30. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Mal kleine Frage, wie viel platz gibt es von GPU bis zum Deckel?  wegen Radiator und so  entscheide mich vlt doch gegen das primo und für dieses Case


----------



## Nachty (30. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Also für mich ist das zu groß kannst ja sehn wo der AGB  steht ist alles leer! Oder vielleicht passen da auch Radis hin ?!


----------



## keks4 (30. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Nee ich frag lieber vorher nach als nachher verschätzt  und alzuu gross find ichs jetzt nicht, mir sagt es sogar mehr zu als das Primo


----------



## AMD-FXler (30. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Ich hab oben nen 360mm + 240mm Radi mit 30mm Dicke drinnen.
Zwischen GPU und Fans von den Radiatoren sind ca 8 cm Platz... so übern Daumen

Platz für Radiatoren ist massig.
Auf der Herstellerseite kann man ein paar nette Builds sehen, wo es gleich nicht mehr so leer aussieht 
Ich bin ja noch immer am Basteln bei meinen PC. 
Mal kucken, was ich noch so reinbauen werde.
Aber lieber zuviel Platz als zuwenig.

Thermaltake - U.S.A. - Core X9 - CA-1D8-  F1WN-  


----------



## Trash123 (31. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Habe schon welche gesehen, die haben oben zwei Monsta verbaut...


----------



## MminusN (31. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe von der oberen Lüfterhalterung gemessen.
Bis zum Mainboard sind es 255mm


----------



## keks4 (31. März 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Dann sollte ein 45er+shrouds ja passen  vielen dank


----------



## MAC83-HWLuxx (12. April 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

mal ne frage zu euren Core X9 ( habe selber eines) und bin nicht wirklich von der Qualität der endmontage begeistert.. fast alle gewinde schief oder fast nicht mehr vorhanden ( schrauben komplett übderdreht) das sehr viel nacharbeit noch nötig ist, war das bei euch auch so?


----------



## GottesMissionar (12. April 2016)

*AW: [Gehäusewechsel] Umzug ins Thermaltake Core X9 Snow Edition*

Wär mir ehrlich gesagt nichts aufgefallen. Kannst du Fotos von den Stellen, die dich stören, machen damit ich vergleichen kann?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

